

Offline Google Docs starts playing peek-a-boo - wslh
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20072507-264/offline-google-docs-starts-playing-peek-a-boo/

======
andreyon
There is an offline Google Docs tool. It's called GDriveSync (
www.gdrivesync.com). It's a sync tool between local computer and Google Docs.
When offline - it uploads/ syncs changes when back online. Of course the local
computer editor has to be MS Office, Open Office anything other than Google
Docs... but you get your changes in Google Docs - automatically.

